# Villa maintenance companies



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Could you please share recommendations on villa maintenance companies in Dubai. Those that can do the usual maintenance works like painting, ac servicing etc and are reasonable in terms of prices...thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We use Renovo


renovo home - Renovo Facilities Management


----------

